# HID car lights have poor visibilty in rain?



## picard (Dec 23, 2005)

Do HID car headlights have poorer visibiltiy in intense rain or snow whiteouts than halogen lights? A car enthusiasist told me that his HID car lights have poor visibilty in heavy rain compare to his old halogen lights. He could see far at all. HID lights work very well in dry road condition; it illuminated the road clearly. 

I wonder if HID light operates on different frequency compare to halogen lights that HID light is absorbed by the rain or snow?


----------



## Vbeez (Dec 25, 2005)

This thing makes your H4 headlights brighter


----------



## picard (Dec 26, 2005)

thanks for the tip about brightworks.


----------



## Vbeez (Dec 26, 2005)

My pleasure, Admiral ! 
It gives me more light and higher temp color, when needed.
Now I can see the road.............


----------



## Bogie (Dec 26, 2005)

Can you give a little more info for that system as I cant seem to find any or there web site


----------



## slooowr6 (Dec 26, 2005)

picard,
I wonder what car does your friend have? I've two cars one with OEM HID one with SilverStar halogen. In the rain the halogen headlight is like non exist where the HID is can light up the road to some degree. At least much better than my halogen. The wet road surface reflect the light in a scatter way so I doubt any light can light up the road as well as in dry condiction. 

2%
Alex


----------



## Vbeez (Dec 27, 2005)

Bogie : I don't think you'll find it in any website. The guy (just another lumen freak) who makes it never published it in the net. I watched the process from scratch, and got lucky to test several prototypes in my car (just as I wanted) before the final version finally arrive. The Bright on Demand at your finger tip feature kinnda make my fingers itched, just like having dual stage flashlight.
Here is beam shot from Honda CRV



Sorry if it's too big

Slooowr6 : I've been using this for several car Japanese cars with no stock HID headlights. Don't have the bucks to replace with HID (poor me !). Have to stop buying flashlights.
It may be far compare to HID performance for efficiency (lumen/watt), but overall lumen output should not be much different to HID. HID with hi temp colour do have poor visibility in rain. I'm quite happy with this BOD headlight booster + stock H4 halogen bulb. 

Here is the other side of the brochure :


----------



## HGB (Jan 7, 2006)

Vbeez,

Is this system available for the public?

How does the system affect the lifespan of the bulbs?

How does the system work (roughly)?

How do you turn it on (the brochure reads no additional switches or wiring)?

Where can I get more information?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Vortex (Jan 8, 2006)

This K2 thing looks like the Catz Zeta kit that was selling a few years ago. Basically it consisted DC-DC converted that upped the voltage to the bulbs. Be advised this will shorten the bulbe life span. If you have an H4 euipped vehicle just switch to 80/100W and beef up the wiring. You will get better results with less money spent. 

just my 2 cents.


----------



## Vbeez (Jan 10, 2006)

HGB, I try to answer your questions :
Is this system available for the public? Yes.

How does the system affect the lifespan of the bulbs? Bulb lifespan will be affected if you use booster. This Bright on Demand feature gives you option to choose if you need brighter light or not. Simply depends on the driver. I've been using Hella 55/60 watt P43t(8GJ002525133) for 3 months now & still kicking, drive 1.5 hrs from work everyday with booster on almost all the time. These bulbs only cost me $ 4/pair at local market. No need to buy premium bulb.

How does the system work (roughly)? I think dc to dc converter. I'll ask him to reply.

How do you turn it on (the brochure reads no additional switches or wiring)?
Just trigger the high beam (temporary or permanent high beam). The booster automatically off in 10 minutes once triggered. To turn off manually simply turn off main headlight (low beam) to parking light, then turn back on the main headlight (low beam), you'll have low beam with booster off. 
No xtra wiring, just plug in to car wiring harness. The trigger switch is your light switch 
I don't mind having shorter bulb lifespan (bulbs only cost $$$$)as long as I get brighter & whiter beam. Believe me 90/100 watt H4 with relay wiring won't beat this H2 booster, I've been there...... 


I'll asked the guy to join this forum so you can have more info.
It is a HUGE mistake not to join CPF !!!!!!!!!


----------



## HGB (Jan 10, 2006)

Thanks Vbeez and Vortex for your respective responses.

Never heard of the Catz Zeta kit before. So it seems that it's not new technology, but a newer version of something that wasn't a huge success.

Let's see what happens with the H2 in the near future.

Thanks again


----------



## picard (Jan 10, 2006)

slooowr6 said:


> picard,
> I wonder what car does your friend have? I've two cars one with OEM HID one with SilverStar halogen. In the rain the halogen headlight is like non exist where the HID is can light up the road to some degree. At least much better than my halogen. The wet road surface reflect the light in a scatter way so I doubt any light can light up the road as well as in dry condiction.
> 
> 2%
> Alex


 
My friend has the honda accord 2000. His HID kit light did't throw as far as halogen during rain storm. I wonder if the kit was designed poorly because it wasn't made to factory spec. I was just wondering about HID effectiveness in rain. 

PS: Anyway, I want to let you guys in on a secret. Honda will add HID lights to 2008 honda accord. I contact honda canada a month ago for the info. The rep asked the tech dept about it. That's all Honda was willing to reveal about the new Honda 2008.


----------



## HighLight (Jan 10, 2006)

Great. Now my flashaholicism is going to be extended to include my vehicles lighting system. I should have seen this coming though. Do I hear *Group Buy* for this device?


----------



## InfidelCastro (Jan 11, 2006)

Because the HID lights have the darn blueish tint. The higher color temperature makes them throw more light and give more glare, but put out less useful light. I'm starting to think it's just a gimmick to make it seem like they put out more light than they do. If I had HID's, I would definately want a yellowish beam like Halogens put out, so that I could see where I was going while at the same time not blinding other drivers with glare.


----------

